# New ShengShou FengYuan 3x3!



## FailCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks decent actually. 





































Subscribe to my channel for more news later on! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMjGCZvGr8f3J1yNZ0QK2w


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2016)

looks cool. if its cheap I might get one. My first speed cube was the Aurora.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow, SS is making a lot of puzzles. Looks unique though.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 1, 2016)

That's a lot of pictures.


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 1, 2016)

I think it's so funny that each brand is making different coloured cores. MoYu has blue, QiYi has green, and now ShengShou is red. This looks pretty good though.


----------



## Sion (Jan 1, 2016)

it looks vaguely like a mix between a Gans 356 and a YJ Guanlong.


----------



## DTCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks decent. Shengshou has come out with a gigaminx, a 3x3 speedcube, and a 5x5 speedcube. I'm excited to try them all!


----------



## molarmanful (Jan 1, 2016)

That looks... unfamiliar. Doesn't look like a ShengShou cube.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 1, 2016)

So ShengShou's making a comeback! I hope they become really good again.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> I think it's so funny that each brand is making different coloured cores. MoYu has blue, QiYi has green, and now ShengShou is red. This looks pretty good though.



And Rubik's made white, don't you forget it xD
On the outside this looks like a Bullfight tbh


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 1, 2016)

From the design, looks like they are a few years behind.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 1, 2016)

The outside looks Fangshi ish imo.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jan 1, 2016)

The return of shengshou?

Looks cool


----------



## Johnny (Jan 1, 2016)

If I'm remembering correctly, this looks like a black version of the ShengShou rainbow


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> The outside looks Fangshi ish imo.



So does the inside.


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 1, 2016)

Johnny said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, this looks like a black version of the ShengShou rainbow



Nope, this is different.


----------



## maxcuber322 (Jan 2, 2016)

The construction of the pieces look a lot like the Shuangren And the mechanism doesn't look like anything new


----------



## continuousable (Jan 2, 2016)

looks similar to the upcoming Weilong GTS https://www.facebook.com/moyupuzzle/posts/160936580932100


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 2, 2016)

From people saying that this looks similar to other puzzles out today, I'm wondering if we'll start the controversy about shengshou knocking off other brands.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 3, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> From people saying that this looks similar to other puzzles out today, I'm wondering if we'll start the controversy about shengshou knocking off other brands.



I dont think cubers care about knockoffs anymore. Cube manufacturing companies are all chinese and patent laws are obscure a they dont even bother. Cubers will buy whichever cube is cheaper if 2 or more are exact copies (qiyi vs newisland)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I dont think cubers care about knockoffs anymore. Cube manufacturing companies are all chinese and patent laws are obscure a they dont even bother. Cubers will buy whichever cube is cheaper if 2 or more are exact copies (qiyi vs newisland)



Actually, Chinese patent laws are pretty comprehensive and well praised it's just that the patent has to be registered in China so while cubers may not care, the other companies might if they hold patents. The fact that most companies in the west don't understand this means they don't register the patent in China meaning all sorts of cheap knockoff replicas can be made.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 3, 2016)

They actually made a cube with holes(for cc)


----------



## Zero (Jan 3, 2016)

asacuber said:


> They actually made a cube with holes(for cc)



Because they sure haven't made cubes with "holes" before. Nope the Aurora series doesn't have them, nor does the Rainbow. 

On a side note, it looks like it is a 3x3 designing of their new 5x5.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2016)

Lol, was it cancelled?


----------



## IBACubing (Mar 11, 2016)

Release Date?


----------



## CubeBag (Mar 18, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Lol, was it cancelled?



Hope not, I was actually starting to get excited.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 18, 2016)

You can buy this already

https://www.facebook.com/SpeedCube/posts/599282346885737


----------



## Eme (Mar 19, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> You can buy this already
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SpeedCube/posts/599282346885737



Or here:

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=158&products_id=2788

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=158&products_id=2789


----------



## Cubister (Mar 21, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> You can buy this already
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SpeedCube/posts/599282346885737





Eme said:


> Or here:
> 
> http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=158&products_id=2788
> 
> http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=158&products_id=2789


Nope, thats a different cube. You can see the inside on zcube.


----------



## JRKyewbs (Mar 30, 2016)

Sion said:


> it looks vaguely like a mix between a Gans 356 and a YJ Guanlong.


I actually thought it looked more like a mix of an Aurora and a YueXiao


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 19, 2016)

Yoooooo, this cube is SICK

I REALLY LOVE THIS CUBE


----------



## Sion (Aug 19, 2016)

they released this cube on the cubicle:

https://thecubicle.us/shengshou-fangyuan-p-7158.html

taking a look at the mech again, it looks more like if the weilong gts was redesigned by fangshi. It will probably be like a guangying gts hybrid as feeling goes.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2016)

It feels nothing like the GTS.

The centers don't extend into the edges, and the squared corners are much more dramatic.
It's much more like a Yuexiao made by Shengshou.


----------



## Sion (Aug 20, 2016)

Is it main worthy, and can you share images of the mech?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2016)

For a select number of people who like the shengshou plastic feeling, it's main worthy, but it has too many catches. The slices aren't great either.

Also, the mech is the same as the one posted on the first page of this entry.
What's unique about this cube is the center pieces. They're square, and taper into the moderne rounded shape.


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 20, 2016)

Nothing beats the Shuangren


----------



## Cubister (Sep 13, 2016)

As usual, high res images of the internals can be seen on [url=http://zcube.hk/SS-333-FangYuan]Zcube. [/URL]

Love the primary version. I was about to get the Thunderclap V2 in primary but this one looks much nicer, because there are no seams visible on the outside of the cubies. Oh, there is also a stickerless version coming in the future.

I would love to see a stickerless 3x3 cube with a primary inside kind of like the stickerless pyraminxes are build.


----------



## Critterpig (Oct 1, 2016)

Cool! Hope that Shengshou makes a 2x2 too!


----------

